# Watched "A Privileged Planet" last night...



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW!   Highly recommend watching this DVD if you can.   We are SO SO SO lucky!   lol     It was great watching several physicists and astro-gurus explain what it takes for a planet to be 'habitable'.    1 in 10 to the 20th power odds...or something like that!   Beyond impossible.   

As one scientist said, "It takes more than 'Just add water'"   lol    

I can't wait to see Him.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Bandy! I'll try to check it out.

Also check out Rob Bell's "Everything is Spiritual" pretty good stuff about physics and space as well.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Also check out Rob Bell's "Everything is Spiritual" pretty good stuff about physics and space as well.



I thought anything by RB was banned since "Love Wins."


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 13, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I thought anything by RB was banned since "Love Wins."



I don't know, I haven't read "Love Wins" so I couldn't say, but the DVD or Youtube videos of "Everything is Spiritual" is great in my opinion.


----------

